# Realoding problem



## Jr.waterfowlslayer (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Mec Jr. 600 that is pretty old but it still works fine. I only have a slight problem right now, and i really would appriciate your guy's help. Everything works fine except when i go to do the final crimp, the shell is fine unitl i tighten it that last little amount and then the shell right next to the base bulges out a little bit. Also, on some of the shells the middle of the shell will get deformed. If you guys have any tips they will be greatly appriciated. THanks


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

More info would help me to make a more informed reply, but here are my thoughts. Assuming your component mix is appropriate for the hull being used, I would back off everything on the crimp station, and bring things down in small increments until I had what appeared to be a perfect crimp. Another thought would be to apply more wad pressure. If the wad is not sufficiently compressed, you could be fighting that extra length at the crimp station. One more thing to check would be whether or not the hull you are using has an integral base wad. These base wads can come loose from their permanent seat, and cause any number of problems with reloads. As you state that this doesn't always happen, loose base wads could be the culprit. The MEC website might also offer some helpful tips. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Would have to say Burly is right on in my experience.


----------

